# Here are my girls



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

These are my two girls at 14 weeks Jasmine and Isobella. I need to get a darker background they blend in with the tile floor lol.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

They are absolutely adorable


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Soooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh they are ADORABLE!!! Congrats!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

They are darling!!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

They're adorable :wub: :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So precious!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! How precious!!!!! Two little angels!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub: Oh Patsy. Jasmine and Isobella are out of this world adorable. I do't think I could stand double the cuteness. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Their coats are so white and gorgeous. Who did you get them from? I couldn't remember. Love them.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Too sweet!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

They are from Susen Kennedy. The sire was CH Rhapsody's Snocapped Thrills and female was Snocap Susen's Risky's Mommy Mia. Both parents were bred by Tonia Holbaugh and Al Fitterer. I joined SM last summer knowing when my JRT was at the bridge I wanted another Maltese. When I started looking I knew I wanted another female. A lot of show breeders hang onto their females. Susen is a show breeder but was willing to sell some of her females. She's been great!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I honestly think that would just be too much cute to handle! Don't you just look at them and get so excited!! Lol they are beautiful and how much fun it will be to just see them grow up! Gosh how pretty...and what fun! How much do they weigh if you don't mind me asking..I get they are just like too tiny fluff balls running around!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:Sooo cute:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry I don't know their weight. They will be going to the vet soon.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow!!!! SUPER cute . You are brave getting two little ones at the same time! They are precious...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, I just got off the floor from the cuteness :wub:, they are so incredibly cute, it is almost just too much.

Oh I am so glad you did get both babies, I truly am. Alot of folks, with alot of knowledge discourage this, but I for one, love it. Double the fun, and just watching the play together, will be priceless.

Leo is only about a month and a few weeks older than Mia, and I tell you, it truly was the best thing, I think I could have done. It was a magical experience. Enjoy every moment. They are adorable.

Some may think they will bond to each other, but honestly? A malt will never let that happen :wub:, they want their Mommy :wub:.

Congrats they are so adorable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

They look like twins!! How's the potty training going? I raised two pups many many years ago....I remember never knowing who made the mistakes!!! :w00t:

I just imagine the fun you're having watching them wrestle and play!!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Cuteness overload! :wub:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

They both use puppy pads. There's been a couple accidents but they seem to be trained pretty well. I'd like to keep them on the pads but one of the accidents was on a rug by the back door. I'm wondering if they will always think pads, rugs, or even carpet are just big puppy pads. They are only on tile and hard woods now but if they go on th back door rug will they go on other rugs and carpet when we go visit?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG, how cute are they:wub:I am so glad you got them both. They must keep a smile on your face all day.

I have all four of mine trained on pads. I have all hardwood and ceramic tile floors. I do have trouble with them with throw rugs, they think they can pee on them so I don't keep any down any more. When the weather is bad I do put a throw rug down by the back door but I gate the area off so they can't get on the rug other wise they would definitely pee on it. I have thrown several out because of that. In my living room I have a large area rug on my hardwood floor. I watched them like a hawk in there and they know not to pee on it. When we go away and stay in a hotel I put a pee pad down on the carpet and they go on the pee pad, not the carpet. I would not let them on any carpets until they are totally trained and a bit older. I only keep their pee pads in one spot where I want them to go. I do not have them all over my house. Hope this info helps.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awwwww:tender: gosh they are adorable:wub: it must be so fun watching them play


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Heart melt....they are adorable


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My guys are trained to pee pads and Lilly loves to go on the bathroom rug when we forget to close the door. Although since getting Daisy she has not bothered with the rugs. I do have to say my DH makes a big thing our of either one going on the pad so now when one of them goes on the pad they run to him for a treat and it doesn't matter who does it they both get the treat.

I love watching my girls play. You will have a lot of fun with them playing.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Lynda and Cindy that does help. I too have ceramic and hard woods with large area rugs in the dining room and living room. These both have french doors so I keep all critters out of there.The cats shred the furniture.(another topic)) Except for the small rugs by the doors they have no acess to the other rooms. However, we have a condo in SC with lots of beach themed rugs. My kids take their dogs when they go and I sure don't want to start a pee party if the girls start to go on them lol. They can be rolled up though. The living and dining are ceramic, bedrooms are carpet. Ideally they will only go on the pee pads. I guess we shall see.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your girls are simply adorable!!!:wub::wub:. They really do look like identical twins:chili:.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are really gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: and I love their names.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwwwwh beautiful puppies :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable xx


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

They are so precious! Oh my goodness!!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

They are so adorable but they look identical. Can you tell them apart?


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I can tell them apart if I look them directly in the face. We put differant colored collars on them so even far away we can now tell the differance.


----------

